# Xingyi Addict - The Power of Bengquan  Xingyiquan Wuxingquan



## Xue Sheng (Aug 31, 2012)

Allegedly  Guo Yunshen  (1820  1901) killed a someone withBengquan and spent time in jail and Liu Dianchen accidentally killed someonewith Bengquan but after that he went to Inner Mongolia and  became a monk at Wutai Shan and eventually passedaway there.

There is a lot of power in Bengquan, I look at it like astopping maneuver if done right, of a penetration move kind of like a batterram here is a good video from Novell Bell on Bengquan

Bengquan drill/training and Bengquan on a heavy bag


----------



## oaktree (Aug 31, 2012)

What is cool about Bengquan as I was taught is you have the first punch and after it starts to come back it starts the motion for the second punch.I think of it like the wheels on a train how they move up and down. I like to use the first punch like a wind up pulling back motion of energy to release forward and after the strike the second punch to me has a punch similar to the the release like in Chen Taijiquan. This may be because of my experience with both crossing in but that is how I do Bengquan now.


----------

